# Another Ji Han Jae vid.  Enjoy



## matt.m (Jun 12, 2007)

Oh btw: Do get the new issue of TKD times with the dude from the Sopranos on it. The reason is that Kwang Sik Myung is selling reprints of his books.  Kwang Sik Myung's techniques are very close to the Moo Sul Kwan techniques.  Identical in the applications, reasons, structure of when (belt rank) taught etc.

Also, read Dr. He-Young Kimm's book "Hapkido" bible.  It is a good book to put into your library as well.


----------



## Paul B (Jun 18, 2007)

Nice one,Matt! Looks like that guy with the sword went home with a sore elbow. Ouch.


----------



## Hapkid0ist (Jun 26, 2007)

Sweet, thnxs.


----------

